# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Soi kèo giao hữu World Cup 2018 Nhật Bản vs Paraguay, 20h05 ngày 12/06: Cơ hội của Samurai Xanh

## 188bongda

Soi kèo giao hữu World Cup 2018 Nhật Bản vs Paraguay
Kể từ World Cup 1998, Nhật Bản chưa từng bỏ lỡ giải đấu này lần nào. Tuy nhiên, thành tích của Samurai Xanh không tốt lắm. Chỉ 2 lần họ vào đến vòng 1/8 (World Cup 2002 và 2010). Năm nay, đội bóng xứ sở hoa anh đào đang nuôi hy vọng sẽ tạo nên bất ngờ ở nước Nga. Soi kèo giao hữu World Cup 2018 Nhật Bản vs Paraguay.
Xem thêm nhà cái 188bet, vào bóng 188 mới nhất tại đây: http://www.188bongda.com/
Với quãng thời gian ngắn ngủi, HLV Nishino phải nhanh chóng lựa chọn ra bộ khung. Không dại gì để nhà cầm quân này đi vào vết xe đổ của người tiền nhiệm. Những ngôi sao lớn kể trên được triệu tập ngay lập tức. Ông tận dụng hết nguồn lực những cầu thủ đang thi đấu ở nước ngoài. Từ đó tạo nên lối chơi khá đa dạng và đầy sức mạnh. Soi kèo giao hữu World Cup 2018 Nhật Bản vs Paraguay.
Sở hữu ngay những phần quà hấp dẫn khi tham gia dk 188bet
Với sự trở lại của Okazaki, Nhật Bản càng trở nên nguy hiểm hơn. Dù đã 32 tuổi nhưng tiền đạo này vẫn luôn rất nguy hiểm. Anh có kinh nghiệm và khả năng săn bàn tốt trong mọi tình huống. Trung phong này được kỳ vọng sẽ giúp đội nhà vượt qua vòng bảng năm nay.

Đối thủ của Nhật Bản trong trận này là Paraguay. Đây là lần thứ 2 liên tiếp họ bỏ lỡ World Cup. Thất bại đó đã khiến LĐBĐ nước này quyết định thay tướng. HLV Gustavo Morinigo lên thay và có những thay đổi nhất định. Ông chọn những gương mặt mới lạ như Richard Sanchez hay Roberto Ovelar. Tuy nhiên, điều đó vẫn không mang lại kết quả tốt đẹp. Gần đây nhất, họ thất bại 0-1 trước ĐT Hoa Kỳ. Như vậy, đã 7/9 trận Paraguay chỉ toàn thua mà không biết đến mùi thắng lợi.
Những khuyến mãi hot nhất trong tháng luôn được cập nhật tại bet188
Trước một đối thủ đang không có được phong độ tốt, Nhật Bản sẽ có nhiều cơ hội hơn. Họ cần một chiến thắng để tạm quên đi loạt trận thảm hại vừa qua. Đó cũng sẽ là liều thuốc tinh thần tốt nhất cho Samurai Xanh trước khi lên đường dự World Cup 2018. Soi kèo giao hữu World Cup 2018 Nhật Bản vs Paraguay.
Dự đoán tỷ số:
Nhật Bản 2-2 Paraguay. Tài cả trận.

----------

